# Amana heat pumps - your thoughts, experiences



## mikeb (Sep 20, 2005)

We're looking to replace our old heat pump.  We've looked into several different units and came across Amana.  What are your thoughts, experiences with the Amana heat pumps?

Thanks!


----------



## mrfixit (Sep 22, 2005)

My next door neighbor just had one of these units put in.  I can't speak from first-hand knowledge, but he is thrilled with his unit.  He got a 13 seer unit, 3 ton and it cools his place off really well.  He has a 2500 sq. ft. house and says the temperature is uniform throughout the house.


----------

